# 1986 Audi 5000S. How much is it worth?



## ashaktoms (6 mo ago)

BMWs, Mercedes, etc cars from that era have a lot of character and interest. Does that hold for old Audis as well.
I can't find any for sale online, so don't have a reference point to compare.
The car has about 80,000 miles on it, and is very clean.


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

Pm'd


----------



## cuatrokoop (Nov 19, 2020)

I am assuming that since you are calling it a 5000S, it is a FWD car, probably automatic. Should have the 2.2L 10v rated around 110hp from what I recall. My grandma had a 1986, we had a 1987 with the 2.3L (and also a 1987 5k quattro non-turbo that I miss often). The Type 44 is such a helluva nice highway cruiser. There's a 1986 FS in the Columbus, OH area for just over $2k, but with more miles. It's on FB if you were wondering.


----------



## Roarrento (May 24, 2012)

cuatrokoop said:


> I am assuming that since you are calling it a 5000S, it is a FWD car, probably automatic. Should have the 2.2L 10v rated around 110hp from what I recall. My grandma had a 1986, we had a 1987 with the 2.3L (and also a 1987 5k quattro non-turbo that I miss often). The Type 44 is such a helluva nice highway cruiser. There's a 1986 FS in the Columbus, OH area for just over $2k, but with more miles. It's on FB if you were wondering.


Whoa! Mind posting the link if it's still around???


----------

